# Good Binding for a large foot? Size 13+



## valerka (Jan 4, 2012)

Any one can recommend from personal or any other experience a good brand/model of bindings for a large foot? 

I am a beginner, all mountain rider. 

Thanks!


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

valerka said:


> Any one can recommend from personal or any other experience a good brand/model of bindings for a large foot?
> 
> I am a beginner, all mountain rider.
> 
> Thanks!


What size shoe? What kind of board? Aggressive/Not aggressive?
We need a bit more info than just big foot all mountain.


----------



## valerka (Jan 4, 2012)

I am size 13, and I've got Burton Invaders. 
The board I am using right now is a 163 cm Lamar which I'll definitely upgrade next year and its pretty stiff board by what I can tell.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Flow's
Rome's

just to name a couple


----------



## volboy23 (Nov 30, 2010)

Burton custom have worked well for me. I have them and am a size 13. They are mid range on the flex and I have beaten them up pretty good being a beginner and learning to ride with plenty of falls and they are not having any problems.


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

*Me too*

Hi, 2nd year rider (well third if you count the 5 days I rode in 1985 on a burton performer that I broke).
I'm 6'9", 245# with size 15 DC Scout boots. I have been riding the Ride EX Bindings since last year,
on a Lib Tech 172 Skunk Ape (Freaking love this board!) which is a pretty stiff stick.
This year I had a bad bail that bent the base of these bindings up on the heel side about 1/8 to 1/4 inch.
As a big guy I have worried about the torque that I generate. I don't think I can really bend them back and feel good about riding on them,
so I am looking to replace. After about 25 days of riding on them, I can see the wear and tear is pretty apparent.
They were great bindings for my learning to ride again phase, but now they are getting beat up and the bend is the last straw.

Any other big foot riders find a binding that they love? I feel wary about
riding on aluminum now, but am scared of just cracking a plastic binding (what do they call it, composite??).

Maybe a higher end Ride binding is what I am thinking, Capo or Maestro.

I know Flow makes bindings that will fit a size 15 boot, but I like being strapped in super tight, I don't think the kick-ins are for me, 
so not interested in them at all. I am also not interested in McBurtons at all, I have a Burton free setup, as do my kids.

I ride all mountain, and am working my way up to bigger jumps this year, I ride the hits on the side of the trails for air a lot.
I'm not interested in jibbing rails, boxes or pipes much, more interested in speed and air.


----------

